# Check out this dudes ride.



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1849116468&r=0&t=0


It's not my thing, but look at all the work he put into it.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

AWW MAN THAT IS ALOT OF WORK!, not my syle either, but that front air dam looks sooooo sick!, i want that!!! i wonder how heavily he had to modify that front air dam to get it to fit


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, not my cup of tea, but DANG that's a lot of work. He has my respect!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't like it at all, but it definitely looks like he's spent som etime and money on it. Just think of the sleeper he could have if he hadn't done that paint job.  It'd be a Viper killer.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i not 2 fond of the color but he gains my respect for the award and money and time he spent into it.

did a nice job on the kit and stuff but the intererior coulda been a little better. but ya.. oh wellz

nice though


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Overdone, but well done


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U guyz gotta keep in mind its a SHOW RIDE!!! It supposed to be overdone--I dont exactly agree wit everything he did BUT its not too bad at all--esp. the J-spec engine swap!!!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I understand what you're saying, but I've been to car shows where the best in show didn't have pictures painted under the hood, and fifteen different pain colors, etc. Show cars don't have to be THAT overdone. They can still have taste. I do agree that the j-spec engine swap was good, though. At least its got go to it too rqather than all show, no go.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*over done but well done*

yeah he did too much.....but hes got my respect its a Nissan. It looks like he might have been more concentrated on the show scene than the racing scene, however thats cool the he put in a JDM Motor. One thing though Ill like to point out and correct me if Im wrong but it looks like some photoshop was used? maybe Im wrong.....another thing he says at the top that it has no miles on it, but at the bottom he states that the JDM spec motor has 30K on it, which is it?.....Anyway its definitley a head turner! good job!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

for some reason all I can think of is "hippie"... the paint job in my opinion is horrid but damn he did a lot of friggin work!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol ekto ur wrong. The paintjob is abstract art.........its beautiful..............cough cough............


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wha>..>..>..>..


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *wha>..>..>..>.. *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

whoooooooooooooooooah?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I would be running 12 flat if I had that much money to invest into a ride.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

In my opinion <READ BELOW> the motor by itself is worth more than the rest of the car.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

if it didnt have all those graphics i wouldnt mind buying it if i had the money, but otherwise it is str8 to meeh


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What is that  The inside is ok and the spawn picture is tight just not under the hood.


----------

